# JPanel (Abstand von links)



## Gravity (8. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, im JPanel einen Abstand einzustellen. denn wenn ich panel.setText("bla"); beispielsweise mache, dann ist das "bla" ganz links am Rand, kann man da einen Abstand einstellen? Dass der Text etwas später anfängt. (außer Leerzeichen davor) ?

mfg Gravity


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Okt 2006)

probiere mal

```
panel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(10, 10, 10, 10));
```


----------

